# Suggest me a car for cheap insurance



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Well, it seems like I'll move to the UK. I'll definetely need a car, thus I will have to insure it.

I'm 23, have a licence for over 6 years, no points, no accidents. But it's a hungarian licence 

I'm totally confused about what car to get, as insurance quotes have soo many variables I'm really lost...

I would need your help guys to decide what kind of car should I get, as I do not want to run into the trouble of getting a car what I can actually afford just to realize insurance would be plain silly!


I'm thinking about a small Citroen/Peugeot, like:

-Citroen C1 1.0i gr. 1
-Peugeot 107 1.4HDI gr. 3
-Peugeot 107 1.0 gr. 3
-Citroen C2 1.4 HDI gr. 6

But then I just did a quick quote at Confused.com, and it would cost around the same to insure a 3 years old C5, as a 10 years old C2....

What would be your suggestion?

The problem is, that at the moment I do not exactly know where I will live, as even a few miles difference can affect the insurance.

As I have a hungarian licence would it mean that in the UK I would have to insure my car just like I passed my test, so literally it would not matter that I've been driving around for over 6 years without a point or an accident?


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

VTS_Tibi said:


> As I have a hungarian licence would it mean that in the UK I would have to insure my car just like I passed my test, so literally it would not matter that I've been driving around for over 6 years without a point or an accident?


My wife is a Slovak and has been here 11 years.

Unfortunately your no-claims will not be useful here, you will be classed as a new driver.

Your EU licence is fine here though and you are under no obligation to apply for a UK licence at any time.

Where in the UK are you moving to?

Dan


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

It seems like it will be Brentwood


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

VTS_Tibi said:


> It seems like it will be Brentwood


Cool, well best of luck to you, I hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

try looking at a newer car??? Have seen a few threads lately where buying a car like a Fiesta ST is cheaper than an older less sporty car???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Insurance has so many variables it just seems to be luck when your profile suits the company's quote generator calculator. 

Even when it comes down purely to the car for me, there seems little obvious logic why some cars are considerably more expensive than others.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

griffin1907 said:


> try looking at a newer car??? Have seen a few threads lately where buying a car like a Fiesta ST is cheaper than an older less sporty car???


I think you are right, as I just read that insurance is based on the certain model's history. If it's likely to get stolen or that certain model has been involved in loads of accident the insurance is higher.

As new cars have lot less antries naturally it can be less expensive!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We've not done one for a while, but some Insurers used to accept European NCB provided it was translated into English.

We'd be rubbish for a 23 year old though.

Might be worth ringing around a few specialist Brokers and see if any will accept your NCB. When things differ from the norm, online quotes are pretty useless.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Well, the problem is that I never had an insurance udner my name! I've always driven cars which were insured by my parents, and they had cover for additional drivers, although we did not have to state the other driver's anme, so in reality my name does not show up on any of the papaers!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

1.4 TDCI Fiesta's or 1.4 TDI Polo's are cheap to insure and mega cheap to run


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

If you can get the credit approval it might be worth looking at a brand new Peugeot - they are doing a scheme where you lease a car and it includes everything, servicing, insurance, road tax, you are only liable for the fuel that goes into the car.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Cheapest car to ensure I've found is a skoda fabia SDI.

Old cheap reliable diesel burner.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

VTS_Tibi said:


> Well, the problem is that I never had an insurance udner my name! I've always driven cars which were insured by my parents, and they had cover for additional drivers, although we did not have to state the other driver's anme, so in reality my name does not show up on any of the papaers!


In quite a few European countries, you insure the car rather than any specific driver.

As long as the car is insured, anybody with a licence can drive it.

Slovakia falls into this category, which is why driver no claims doesn't exist.

Sounds like Hungary is different.

Can you not get a new car with free insurance?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a look at this..

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/askhj/answer/19385/young-driver-insurance

John THt.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Well, I ended up with a 2004 Peugeot 307 1.4 8V. Should be good on the insurance. Got it for 950GBP so can not complain!

Cries out for detailing, but the car underneath the dirt is pretty good!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

its like with me . i had 9 years ncb , i had 1 accident and they dropped it to 3 saying it only goes up to 5 . and i thought it was protected no where did it say it wasnt but nowhere did it say it was so basically i was ****ed . also cars make a big difference it costs more to insure my 1.4 mg than it dide my 2.0 td and it only would cost 40 quid a year more to insure the vvc 160 bhp 1.8 . all due to the fact the 1.4 is the most written off model therefore it pushes the premium up


----------

